# coconut wine



## ffemt128 (Dec 1, 2012)

Not sure where to post this. Anywho, my niece, who we made wine favors for her wedding brought us back come coconut wine from Hawaii. It is packaged in what appears to be. Plastic coconut shaped container. Kinda cool looking. We opened it to try it this evening and I have to say it is quite good. Very strong smelling but only 12% abv. We put it in the fridge to chill.


----------



## Deezil (Dec 1, 2012)

I've contemplated about how to do this since i first got my feet wet in winemaking

Can you share the winery name? Wanna do a little research and see if i can figure out how they do it..

With the flesh of the coconut, theres oils that come out and will gather on the top of the ferment, causing it to be unable to breathe and leads to spoilage - so one would have to constantly draw the oils off the top of the ferment as they gathered..

The other option is using the juice of young coconuts - known as coconut water; i've been unable to (financially) get my hands on some, but i've been told its not very "coconut-y" and has a bit of a different flavor profile from what most recognize as coconut

Another thought i had was making an extract of sorts, with coconut & brandy, letting it sit - in this case im not sure that the oils would cause as much harm because the alcohol wouldnt be "alive" per-say.. Would still draw the oils off as they gathered but the harm would be reduced some... Then use the extract to flavor a "water wine" of sorts - basic white wine with a flavorless profile, but have mouthfeel, etc.. 

Or maybe make a wine with coconut water, then hit it with an extract...


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 1, 2012)

I have never tried this recipe but the Jack Keller website has a recipe he says comes from CJJ Berry that uses dried coconut. Would drying the coconut solve the problem of the oil? 
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request183.asp


----------



## Deezil (Dec 2, 2012)

From what i understand, most of the (matured) coconut is dried out by heating it to around 160F, reducing the moisture content from 47-48% to 2-3%

This changing of the weight/moisture, just changes the ratio of oils to "everything else" - not really getting rid of the oils.

Jack Keller doesnt seem to address the concern in the recipe though..

I guess i should just try it..


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 2, 2012)

Slightly off topic...

Does Jack Keller actually make all of the recipes he publishes?

Like this coconut recipe comes from C.J.J. Berry; Keller makes no comment as to the quality of the wine. Also, When reading his blog, he'll sometimes say stuff like "here is the *tweaked* recipe," which leads me to think he made it, decided it would have better had he done XYZ differently, so he adjusts the recipe and publishes it without actually trying the adjustment.

Nothing wrong with this, mind you. Having all of these recipes out there gives knuckleheads like me a place to start. But I get the feeling he has published lots of "requested recipes" he has not actually made.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 2, 2012)

the container says "Royal Chief, the wolrds finest kahal coconut wine. Produced in the Philippines from young coconut water under the Ordo Ecclesiaris in collaboration with the Institute Oenolgique de Champagne, France"

Imported by Aquatuka Wines, Irvine CA.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Dec 3, 2012)

Stressbaby said:


> Does Jack Keller actually make all of the recipes he publishes?


 
I suspect that he does not. I looked up his posted recipe for passion fruit wine and noticed alot of his recipes are cookie cutter as they read. "*Chop fruit coarsely and place in nylon straining bag, saving any juice that emits during chopping*." Anyone who has seen the inside of a passion fruit knows that the inside is a soupy pulp. Chopping coursely would serve no purpose. This tells me this recipe is like trying to put a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 3, 2012)

*nice flavor profile*

I would try cocoanut milk and a white wine base,it would take a little time to clear but clear it will,or process fresh cocoanut,and let in infuse with evercleer to extract the flavor both ways will provide you the means to a finished produce,the rest is just basic wine making. coconut ,sugar and yeast.


----------



## MrsJones (Mar 9, 2016)

ffemt128 said:


> Not sure where to post this. Anywho, my niece, who we made wine favors for her wedding brought us back come coconut wine from Hawaii. It is packaged in what appears to be. Plastic coconut shaped container. Kinda cool looking. We opened it to try it this evening and I have to say it is quite good. Very strong smelling but only 12% abv. We put it in the fridge to chill.




I know this is an old thread, but I'm wondering if you ever gave the coconut wine a try and how it turned out. 

Thanks!


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Apr 11, 2016)

Any updates? I want to make a piná colada wine. My thoughts so far...put coconut water in fridge and hopefully the fat will congeal around the top. That's about all I can come up with. I wonder...if there is any fat in the primary, would it be on the top and I could siphon below it. Probably waste a good bit but I'm willing to lose some if it works. It's probably something we will have to play with. If I give it a try I will post.


----------



## Noontime (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm guessing that many of the fruit wines that are mass produced have flavorings to help out. Another technique for creating an extract is to create a kind of consomme'. I did this with coconut to make a coconut root beer wine. It worked well and can apparently be used to make an extract of anything. Add gelatin to the liquid (in this case I used coconut milk to get the full coconut flavor), freeze it, and then let it thaw in the refrigerator in a colander elevated over a container. Liquid extract drips from it, leaving the bound fats and proteins in the ice. Google gelatin-filtered consommé for more info.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you for that idea Noontime! It sure sounds like that would work.


----------

